# Raw Meat



## Tiffany05 (Feb 17, 2011)

I just had a quick question, hopefully. I can't afford to have her on a raw meat diet or whatever the term is for it, but I was wanting to buy one per week for a treat for a meal. I was wanting to make sure whether or not I can just buy some type of meat from the grocery store and give it to her raw. If so, is there any meats that I should stay away from? Would there be any preparation I would need to do to the meat?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

You would be better off posting in the raw/barf section of this forum.

I recently posted asking basically the same question and it was suggested to start off with chicken quarters. I found a big bag of them at wally world for 59 cents/lb....they each had their first one today. I fed it frozen, it can be fed thawed or frozen. No prep needed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If your pup is on a kibble diet, giving a piece of raw meat every now and then is no big deal, but some dogs digestion is sensitive,so you may see runny poop afterwards. I don't know if I would replace what you are intending to do as a meal, there should be a balance of meat/bone and organ for proper digestion and nutrition. A raw meat "snack" would be better.
Any meat is fine raw, I would look at the raw/barf forum for more information so you can learn the benefits of raw feeding.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I feed kibble as my dog's main diet. I also feed chicken or turkey as frozen raw. My dog likes the frozen better. As a treat I feed chicken feet.


----------



## Tiffany05 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry for posting in the wrong section. I totally forgot there was a special place for raw food stuff. 

I feel like I got the information I needed, though, so I don't think I'll repost unless you want me too. Thanks for all the replies! They were really helpful!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Raw chicken leg quarters are a good choice for a once a week, teeth cleaning treat.  No special prep necessary, although you may want to trim excess fat/skin before feeding the first couple of times.


----------

